# P2076 IMT POSITION ERROR.... and warranty coverage



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If the dealer follows normal practice the diagnostic charge is only applied if you choose not to perform the recommended repair.

Ask them for specifics.

Rob


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Well. Had the dealer look at it. Good thing. I was looking at the wrong spot. The intake manifold tuning valve connecting rod (driver side of the intake assembly) disconnected due to being worn down in the ball end area. They replaced the whole intake manifold that day, without an appointment, and under warranty. 

I'm happy now. Dealer exceeded all of my expectations.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

This is becoming more common of a problem as the 1.8 engines age.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

BowtieGuy said:


> This is becoming more common of a problem as the 1.8 engines age.


I figured. This is a ~$370 part (rock auto) and doesn't look like an easy swap. I figure this would take the shade tree mechanic at least 5hrs of work. This is provided that pulling or dropping the motor isn't required. Dealer said this part is $600ish from him so a dealer job would run close to $1k

I guess at this point I can only hope it dies at 99,9XXmi in order to get it replaced again at no cost. Lol

Im guessing if this valve is running wide open it shouldn't hinder the motor, just mpg?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been chasing a check-engine light on my 2013 Cruze. (My 2012 Cruze seems to be doing just fine.) Both are 1.8L (RPO LUW).

The two codes are P0496 and P2076. In the 2076 case, I found the link on the intake manifold tuning control valve had become separated from crank on the bottom end and re-inserted it. It has since come loose again, and I re-inserted it, but I can tell the fit is getting looser, so it will only be a matter of time before it pops out again <sigh>.

I think the car is out of warranty - the driver's door jamb indicates a born-on date of 2/13 - but I'll verify the status with the dealer Monday.

Anyway, assuming I need to repair this, besides replacing the intake, has anyone had success hacking a durable repair? It appears to me, with the right size fastener, the link and crank could be pinned together to effect a reliable repair. Has anyone tried that? Got any stories to share?

It does appear that hacking such a mod may require removing and re-installing the intake - several hours of work - but still ~$350 cheaper than the cost of an intake. 

In that vein, has anyone seen an after-market repair kit for this? For example, Dorman sells a blend door replacement hack kit for my 1997 F-150. The instructions call for cutting open the heater box rather than disassembling the dash, a savings of ~8 hours labor. It's kinda ugly, but it worked very nicely and saved me a bunch of time. 

I'd like to think there's a way of rigging an effective fix without replacing the intake. A kit with a new link and good instructions would surely be well received 

Doug

.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been chasing a check-engine light on my 2013 Cruze. My 2012 Cruze seems to be doing just fine. Both are LS models with 1.8L (RPO LUW).

The two codes are P0496 and P2076. In the 2076 case, I found the link on the intake manifold tuning control valve had become separated from the crank on the bottom end and re-inserted it. It has since come loose again, and I re-inserted it again, but I can tell the fit is getting looser, so it will only be a matter of time before it pops out again <sigh>.

BTW. I checked the rotation at the top, and it does not appear to be excessively sticky at the limits of travel.

I think the car is out of warranty - the driver's door jamb indicates a born-on date of 2/13 - but I'll verify the status with the dealer Monday.

Anyway, assuming I need to repair this, besides replacing the intake, has anyone had success hacking a durable repair? It appears to me, with the right size fastener, the link and crank could be pinned together to effect a reliable repair. Has anyone tried that? Got any stories to share?

It does appear that hacking such a mod would require removing and re-installing the intake - several hours of work - but still ~$350 cheaper than the cost of an intake. 

In that vein, has anyone seen an after-market repair kit for this? For example, Dorman sells a blend door replacement hack kit for my 1997 F-150. The instructions call for cutting open the heater box rather than disassembling the dash, a savings of ~8 hours labor. It's kinda ugly, but it worked very nicely and saved me a bunch of time. 

I'd like to think there's a way of rigging an effective fix without replacing the intake. A kit with a new link and good instructions would surely be well received 



Doug

.


----------



## Handymanny (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi there, 

I am having the same problem you had. I had the P2076 code pop up and in order for the dealership to tell me if the warranty would be able to cover it I needed them to run the diagnostic on it, which came out to 140$. Diagnostic came up with that the intake manifold tuning arm had sheared off outside the engine and would not be able to be covered by any warranties. However to me the tunning arm looks in good condition and just need to be placed back on. 

If you don’t mind me asking, what warranty did they cover the replacement under? 

Best Regards


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Handymanny said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am having the same problem you had. I had the P2076 code pop up and in order for the dealership to tell me if the warranty would be able to cover it I needed them to run the diagnostic on it, which came out to 140$. Diagnostic came up with that the intake manifold tuning arm had sheared off outside the engine and would not be able to be covered by any warranties. However to me the tunning arm looks in good condition and just need to be placed back on.
> 
> ...


At 66K miles, @AzSandSlinger would’ve been covered under 100K powertrain warranty as the 35K Bumper to Bumper warranty would’ve already been expired.


----------



## Handymanny (Sep 26, 2018)

@Rivergoer I’m at approximately 56,000. Like you said, I’m expired warranty on bumper to bumper but still good on my powertrain. However the dealer said the powertrain warranty would not cover it ?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Handymanny said:


> @*Rivergoer* I’m at approximately 56,000. Like you said, I’m expired warranty on bumper to bumper but still good on my powertrain. However the dealer said the powertrain warranty would not cover it ?


If your diagnosis is the same, it should be covered the same.

Maybe try another dealer if possible?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Another option would be to contact GM Customer Assistance 866-790-5700. (Note: this number may vary by state, I’ve been given both 5700 and 5600 depending on if California or Arizona. If the number is different for your area, you’ll be transferred to the correct jurisdiction)

A case manager will be assigned to review your claim to determine whether warranty applies.


----------



## Handymanny (Sep 26, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Handymanny said:
> 
> 
> > @*Rivergoer* I’m at approximately 56,000. Like you said, I’m expired warranty on bumper to bumper but still good on my powertrain. However the dealer said the powertrain warranty would not cover it ?
> ...


I’m hoping @AzSandSlinger replies with saying which warranty covered the repair. If it is the powertrain warranty, the dealership has some explaining to do. 

Thank you so much


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Handymanny said:


> I’m hoping @*AzSandSlinger* replies with saying which warranty covered the repair. If it is the powertrain warranty, the dealership has some explaining to do.
> 
> Thank you so much


Yes, it was covered under the 5yr/100kmi Powertrain Warranty (this changed to 60kmi for 2016+ BTW)

That “part” is listed on page 26 of the new warranty book. Link below.

https://www.chevrolet.com/content/d...warranty-and-owner-assistance-information.pdf

Hope this helps.


----------



## Handymanny (Sep 26, 2018)

@AzSandSlinger and @Rivergoer Thank you very much. 

Took in my Cruze and asked to speak to the supervisor. Explained to him how the part is referred to in warranty book. He then stepped away to confer with his technician. Who originally told me the IMT Valve would not be covered. When he came back after talking with the technician he then explained to me that the problem was not with the warranty, but that it had been damaged from outside source (i.e. a rock) according to the technician. I don't know how he knows a rock hit it and damaged it, because I was able to reattach the tuning valve and Is working 100 miles in counting. I believe it came unattached due to wear and tear. After telling him that the part been working, he then asked me to schedule appointment to have the Intake Manifold replaced with a refund of the diagnostic fee. 

Best Regards


----------



## Keekee89 (12 mo ago)

BowtieGuy said:


> This is becoming more common of a problem as the 1.8 engines age.


It sure is because i replaced the arm in 2020 in December then again last yr in Dec. the same problem, I don't know why the arm lever keeps hanging smh


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Keekee89 said:


> It sure is because i replaced the arm in 2020 in December then again last yr in Dec. the same problem, I don't know why the arm lever keeps hanging smh











How-To: Intake manifold Tuning Valve fix (P2076)


Here to fine tune my original DIY post on fixing the P2076 intake manifold tuning valve issues. Symptom: CEL is illuminated with code P2076 - intake manifold tuning valve position sensor or switch circuit range / performance Problem: The lever connecting the tuning motor to the intake manifold...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

